# Did pornographic or furry art hurt your reputation among outsiders?



## davimink (Jan 6, 2014)

I am not thinking of working in an art field nor am I a hot shot, so I may not have to worry about my style or brand being associated with certain niche and being kept there. I was wondering if any of you ever had an issue with someone outside the furry community (or your own artistic niche) finding out about what you draw and judging or even discriminating against you (including treatment by non-furry artists). Especially if you draw porn related or other stigmatized material.
I am sure most of us keep our online and real life identities separate, but sometimes we get found.


Tell me all about it. What are the chances of being found in a search engine by your potential employer anyway, especially if your name is John Smith and your art is under an alias such as "redracoon"?


----------



## Zenia (Jan 6, 2014)

Nope! My former boss even asked to look at my art. I repeatedly warned her that it was pornographic... but as she had seen my clean work, her response was "I am adult. Sex doesn't bother me."so I showed some pieces to her and she was impressed by it. haha 

When it comes to names... I don't use my real name online, except my online banking/business sites and those are unconnected to my "Zenia Rose" name. Well, I guess except on FB my IRL people (not that many) know my online name since I use that on FB instead of my real name. No one has ever cared though.


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 6, 2014)

Zenia said:


> Nope! My former boss even asked to look at my art. I repeatedly warned her that it was pornographic... but as she had seen my clean work, her response was "I am adult. Sex doesn't bother me."so I showed some pieces to her and she was impressed by it. haha
> 
> When it comes to names... I don't use my real name online, except my online banking/business sites and those are unconnected to my "Zenia Rose" name. Well, I guess except on FB my IRL people (not that many) know my online name since I use that on FB instead of my real name. No one has ever cared though.


She clearly had a shortage of good porn! I'm sure she's happy you could hook her up.


----------



## BRN (Jan 6, 2014)

Similar boat here. Me and a couple of colleagues had been put in a college together for a week for a refresher course on accountancy and I was happily not paying attention just like everyone else, tapping away a story I'd been commissioned to write on my laptop.

colleague of mine asked what I was up to, and I let her know. She found it interesting and asked me more about the sort of things I've written, who for, how you get into that line of work etc etc... was good fun and a laugh.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 6, 2014)

I post my NSFW material under a different account, and I've started to use a different username than my former one to separate the two. Just gotta cover all bases, ya know.


----------



## Tica (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't draw NSFW material to begin with.

Even so, I still do my best to keep my real name unaffiliated with my online aliases.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't draw furry porn. And I find furry porn disgusting.


----------



## Rinz (Jan 6, 2014)

Sadly enough, most of the people that know I draw porn got kind of excited about it, lol. Otherwise, I keep my furry stuff and my non-fur stuff separate, so there shouldn't be much overlap of people knowing that I don't tell (unless they see my sketchbook).



Ozriel said:


> I don't draw furry porn. And I find furry porn disgusting.


congrats, you want a gold star?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Not really, but then I don't really care what other people think.

This also implies furries interact with "outsiders".


----------



## davimink (Jan 6, 2014)

I forgot to ask if you are in a traditional or conservative field, or are you in a creative, or vocational field. For example I imagine that artists nor manual laborers would really care, but if you are a school teacher and the head of the school saw your stuff, then yes it would matter.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Jan 6, 2014)

I keep everything separate. Im only an art student but even when im in the business i dont think it will be a big deal for me. One of my idols in animation used to draw porn and now she has her own kids show on Cartoon network and had major influence on adventure time. But I still plan on keeping things separated. 
Some of my art buddies know, they were just interested in how much I got paid for stuff. I dont show them all my stuff though... I doubt many people are ready to see my feral pokemon stuffs =p



Ozriel said:


> I don't draw furry porn. And I find furry porn disgusting.



Then this doesnt apply to you now does it?


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

Smuttymutt said:


> Then this doesnt apply to you now does it?


Pretty sure Oz still draws furry art so..


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

Furry art in general doesn't hurt my rep. Some think it's weird and one coworker already knows I'm a furry. Tasteful nudity I don't mind doing however I wouldn't be so quick to show that at work and for nude furries (with naughty bits showing) I wouldn't show non-furry friends.

Porn just, eh. I mean, I'd like to do adult work but not with spraying cum everywhere like I've seen.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 6, 2014)

I've only ever drawn something adult once, and it was a one-off request so I was cool with it. Other than that I don't produce anything I wouldn't mind sharing with anyone. If a potential employer found my page all they would be able to gather is I like drawing animal people. I think it would be hard to decline an application based purely on that.


----------



## dialup (Jan 6, 2014)

The only porn I've drawn is over the top in ridiculousness and meant to be comedic. Other people find it hilarious and nobody has been negative about it.


----------



## Sar (Jan 7, 2014)

Never link your Furry identity to your real life identity. Especially if shit hits the fan with your PayPal


----------



## davimink (Jan 7, 2014)

What has paypal got to do with it?


----------



## dialup (Jan 7, 2014)

davimink said:


> What has paypal got to do with it?



They don't allow certain "adult" things to be sold, so if they find out what the transaction was they can ban your account either for a limited time or permanently, set restraints on you, or charge a fine (from what I've read). So if your bank account is linked with a banned PP account then you're kinda screwed when it comes to getting paid for commissions because that's how a lot of artists get paid.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 7, 2014)

dialup said:


> They don't allow certain "adult" things to be sold, so if they find out what the transaction was they can ban your account either for a limited time or permanently, set restraints on you, or charge a fine (from what I've read). So if your bank account is linked with a banned PP account then you're kinda screwed when it comes to getting paid for commissions because that's how a lot of artists get paid.



And that affects Paypal... how? Seems pretty pointless and they're limiting their market.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 7, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> And that affects Paypal... how? Seems pretty pointless and they're limiting their market.


Did you not bother to read the response or are you that dense?

Paypal finds out you sell porn
Paypal bans your account

Now you can't get an account with any transaction site like Paypal because of that mark.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Jan 7, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Did you not bother to read the response or are you that dense?


He meant Paypal as a company, not one's account. You mistook the context of what he was saying. And personally, I don't think the insult was necessary.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2014)

Do people use separate online cash transferring accounts, other than paypal, for erotic art transactions then?


----------



## Sar (Jan 7, 2014)

davimink said:


> What has paypal got to do with it?





DeCatt said:


> And that affects Paypal... how? Seems pretty pointless and they're limiting their market.





Timburwolfe said:


> He meant Paypal as a company, not one's account. You mistook the context of what he was saying. And personally, I don't think the insult was necessary.



To repeat, I was referring to your PayPal. Not the company itself, since it was apparently claimed to be "anti-furry" by people commissioning porn. If I may quote Ozriel who summed this up pretty nicely in their response to the "List of competitors to PayPal" thread:



Ozriel said:


> It is not anti-furry. It is *anti-porn*.
> Furries aren't that special to have a business exclusively picking on them. If your customers don't know how to keep their transactions subtle to prevent their account from being flagged...well..



Best ideal though is to use "request money" and say its for cookies or whatever. Furries are stupid enough to put red-flagged words in transactions notes that would freeze your funds whilst PayPal investigates, they link to your real life details and you're screwed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2014)

Personally have done nothing other then some charcoal sketched pinups. I don't like drawing porn, but pin-ups can be classy antrho or no. 

Even to non-furries.


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Do people use separate online cash transferring accounts, other than paypal, for erotic art transactions then?


Far simpler simply to not disclose what you're selling or buying. You're not mandated to, there's no way to check... 

yet artists still find themselves in trouble as some commissioners post notes with their payments like "thanks for the porn!".

So the new way seems to be that the recipient raises an invoice to the commissioner to the amount owed. No fuss, no mess.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Best ideal though is to use "request money" and say its for cookies or whatever. Furries are stupid enough to put red-flagged words in transactions notes that would freeze your funds whilst PayPal investigates, they link to your real life details and you're screwed.




You also have to be careful with request money, especially with large transactions over $150. Paypal can be relentless if they aren't getting a piece of your large money pie. The best way for artists to get the full amount is to add in a 3-4% tax with commissions.




Smuttymutt said:


> Then this doesnt apply to you now does it?



Despite my "lol non-furry" icon, I do draw anthros for furries and for myself. So yes it does.


----------



## Tica (Jan 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Do people use separate online cash transferring accounts, other than paypal, for erotic art transactions then?



If they want to follow Paypal's TOS, they should. I imagine some people do take money orders & checks instead (or cash in person at places like cons).


----------



## davimink (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread wasn't about commissions, but now that you all mention paypal, has anyone used any of these alternatives?

Amazon Payment seems interesting to me, as I am an amazon user. However I want to know what you guys experienced.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2014)

Those alternatives may only be relevant if they admit the purchase and sale of erotic art. What if they prohibit it as well?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Those alternatives may only be relevant if they admit the purchase and sale of erotic art. What if they prohibit it as well?



It is safe to assume that they would meet the same standards like Paypal for certain things. But to be safe, the best thing is to avoid putting "Thank you for my piece of three dogs and a fox orgy" in the comment box. Alternatives or no, it does not hurt to be cautious.




davimink said:


> This thread wasn't about commissions, but now that you all mention paypal, has anyone used any of these alternatives?
> 
> Amazon Payment seems interesting to me, as I am an amazon user. However I want to know what you guys experienced.


I have Google Wallet as a backup, but I'd shy away from Western union. However you should be cautious and not mention that you are paying for porn just in case it flags your account. That's just stupid.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> It is safe to assume that they would meet the same standards like Paypal for certain things. But to be safe, the best thing is to avoid putting "Thank you for my piece of three dogs and a fox orgy" in the comment box. Alternatives or no, it does not hurt to be cautious.



I agree caution would be advised, but that's not what I was asking. Are there any platforms which actually say they're okay with adult material?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I agree caution would be advised, but that's not what I was asking. Are there any platforms which actually say they're okay with adult material?


As far as I know, Google wallet does not state it in their TOS, but they do have a discretion clause.

https://wallet.google.com/legaldocument?family=0.buyertos&gl=us


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> As far as I know, Google wallet does not state it in their TOS, but they do have a discretion clause.
> 
> https://wallet.google.com/legaldocument?family=0.buyertos&gl=us



They explicitly list pornography as an item they prohibit the sale of. 
https://support.google.com/payments/answer/75724


----------



## davimink (Jan 7, 2014)

Only if there was a way to disable the comments in the payment form. Even if I draw the tamest thing possible, I am screwed if my customer writes "you draw nice tits" out of habit even if I mention not to write anything in the comment box. Guess I'll have to just communicate it to the client or just not work with sketchy people.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 8, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Did you not bother to read the response or are you that dense?
> 
> Paypal finds out you sell porn
> Paypal bans your account
> ...



Maybe if you'd taken more than 0.1 seconds to skim over my post you'd realize I was referring to the company's standpoint. Someone's grumpy.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Despite my "lol non-furry" icon, I do draw anthros for furries and for myself. So yes it does.



I meant that part of the question. You decided to ignore it all and just be rude about porn. Not that I expected better from a blood elf, but still. =p

If someone did get in some sort of trouble through background checks, because of furry porn, while using an alias Id be interested to know. Specifically so I know what they did wrong, so I can avoid it!


----------



## Sar (Jan 8, 2014)

davimink said:


> Only if there was a way to disable the comments in the payment form. Even if I draw the tamest thing possible, I am screwed if my customer writes "you draw nice tits" out of habit even if I mention not to write anything in the comment box. Guess I'll have to just communicate it to the client or just not work with sketchy people.


There is, it's called "request money"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2014)

All of these suggestions still violate the terms of service, so paypal would be justified to close any of your accounts. Are there any platforms which would admit erotic art sales?


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2014)

Bitcoin and other P2P currencies, I suppose, by virtue of not having any centralised governance.

That said, unless there's an explicit connection established between the payment and the art, there's no public link between the commission, the pseudonyms employed, the payment, and the real names of the paypal account owners.

Of course, you could say that people -should- abide by the terms and conditions they've agreed to, but there's an inherent deficiency in enforceability that reduces T&Cs to totems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2014)

I suppose you could also insist that your client mail you a check.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

Smuttymutt said:


> I meant that part of the question. You decided to ignore it all and just be rude about porn. Not that I expected better from a blood elf, but still. =p
> 
> If someone did get in some sort of trouble through background checks, because of furry porn, while using an alias Id be interested to know. Specifically so I know what they did wrong, so I can avoid it!



Be wary of what you put in the additional messages field. Avoid using explicit words and terms that will not flag your aaccount. A "this is -name- payment for the commission from -artist-" should suffice. Make it simple, but not overtly complex.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Be wary of what you put in the additional messages field. Avoid using explicit words and terms that will not flag your aaccount. A "this is -name- payment for the commission from -artist-" should suffice.



You mean I shouldn't put "sexy yiffy fox dicks" in the additional message field? Whoops...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> You mean I shouldn't put "sexy yiffy fox dicks" in the additional message field? Whoops...


I typed in butt waffles one time, got away clean.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I typed in butt waffles one time, got away clean.



Try Busty Brazilian butts, next time.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Try Busty Brazilian butts, next time.



If we're gunna go brazilian, do brazilian fart porn.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> If we're gunna go brazilian, do brazilian fart porn.


*fffffbbbbbbbbbtttttttttt* Oh, ohhhoho thats hot!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> If we're gunna go brazilian, do brazilian fart porn.



That's what it is, Minty.

How do I know? I caught a patron printing off pictures with the header called such.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> That's what it is, Minty.
> 
> How do I know? I caught a patron printing off pictures with the header called such.



I fucking lost it at the thought of someone printing that out.

I love your dumb library stories.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I fucking lost it at the thought of someone printing that out.
> 
> I love your dumb library stories.



It's not the first time someone used the library to print out porn, but I digress.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> It's not the first time someone used the library to print out porn, but I digress.



I think I might stop by one day and print out some porn myself.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I think I might stop by one day and print out some porn myself.


Be sure its cock vore


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I think I might stop by one day and print out some porn myself.



If its brazilian fart porn, find out for me whether it involved vuvuzelas. 



:I


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I think I might stop by one day and print out some porn myself.



Sorry, I read that as "bust a cap in my ass, please".




BRN said:


> If its brazilian fart porn, find out for me whether it involved vuvuzelas.
> 
> 
> 
> :I



>>
<<

You put the Vuvuzela in your...
Nevermind.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Sorry, I read that as "bust a cap in my ass, please".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you luv me too much to do that :3


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> you luv me too much to do that :3



for the love of God, ozzy, make him play Stars and Stripes while you ride him


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> for the love of God, ozzy, make him play Stars and Stripes while you ride him



I'm not sure what you mean by that, and I'm not sure if I wanna know. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> for the love of God, ozzy, make him play Stars and Stripes while you ride him



With or Without a Vuvuzela?


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> With or Without a Vuvuzela?



Don't you mean, "how many"?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> Don't you mean, "how many"?



Mentova and I can do our own rendition of "What does the fox say". :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Mentova and I can do our own rendition of "What does the fox say". :V



Yes! And lets make it sexier! ;D


----------



## Sar (Jan 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose you could also insist that your client mail you a check.



Most people wouldn't trust putting a ten in a birthday card. But then again, some are dumb enough to post gold. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Most people wouldn't trust putting a ten in a birthday card. But then again, some are dumb enough to post gold. :V



If you post somebody a check only they can cash it, it's not equivalent to putting actual money in an envelope.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 8, 2014)

I think in the end it's just childish to them.


----------



## Sar (Jan 9, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If you post somebody a check only they can cash it, it's not equivalent to putting actual money in an envelope.



I don't trust the postal system with money in any form, for security reasons.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> I don't trust the postal system with money in any form, for security reasons.



A cheque, which cannot be cashed by anybody other than yourself, traveling legally in a sealed envelope > deliberately using a cash transfer platform illegally


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

The average person is a moron who will hate anything that is not in their little narrow-minded worldview.

That said the average person doesn't know what a furry is. Fuck what people think, if they are too stupid to do some research into the topic they deserve to believe in idiocy.


----------

